# Need some help.



## HenrysGSDS (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm getting a GSD Pup this summer, but I'm deciding between these two.

Valerie, German Shepherd puppy for sale from New Providence, PA

and 

Tessa, German Shepherd puppy for sale from Christiana, PA

both are 450, but Tessa is not socialized nor raised with family, kids.

Im also afraid that Valerie or Tessa would randomly attack me one day. I've been reading many things about random GSD attacks.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

HenrysGSDS said:


> Im also afraid that Valerie or Tessa would randomly attack me one day. I've been reading many things about random GSD attacks.


I'm sorry but this is simple not true. GSDs are very loyal and loving dogs. Do research on the breed, find a reputable breeder, and socialize your dog starting at a young age and you will have a happy health dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HenrysGSDS (Jun 24, 2013)

OUbrat79 said:


> I'm sorry but this is simple not true. GSDs are very loyal and loving dogs. Do research on the breed, find a reputable breeder, and socialize your dog starting at a young age and you will have a happy health dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ive done research, etc, the only reason Tessa is up there is because both her parents are hip certified, if they weren't then I would of gone with Valerie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would not buy from either place or purchase either puppy. Those websites remind me of this: http://pawfectpets.sg/ (warning pop ups, *graphic and very sad*). I am not sure, but they do seem like puppy mill ads. 

I would go to some dog events this summer, meet GSDs, go to rescue meet and greets, meet dogs, visit some breeders outside of that puppy mill corridor of PA, talk to them and meet their dogs. Attend some obedience classes in your area that stress the relationship with the dog and get a comfort level. 

I do not bring a dog into my home that I am nervous about. Whether now if they are a puppy, or in the future, when they become an adult - I foster for rescue so have the opportunity to bring new dogs in at will. I am aware of dogs that I don't feel comfortable around in terms of their behaviors - and in terms of my ability to control and modify those behaviors. So before deciding to make a 12 year commitment to a dog, I might consider changing breeds if after doing all of the above, I was still was not feeling comfortable with the traits of the dog. 

But get out, meet some GSDs, get some experience with them because it will help you find the right dog.

http://www.bringfido.com/event/city/princeton_nj_us/

I am just listing rescues because they are often out with the dogs - you can check with them:
http://www.gsr-sp.com/events.html
http://www.gsgsr.org/
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ136.html
to see if there are any events they will be at to meet and greet the dogs - volunteering for a rescue is another way to get to know the breed - not fostering, just helping with stuff where you get a chance to hang out with the dogs. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're truly worried about temperament then stack the odds in your favour and choose a reputable breeder who uses both health clearance and titles to ensure they'll breed the best of the best.

You'll pay much more than $450 (between $1200 – $3000 approximately) but you'll get a much higher chance of getting a quality puppy. Starting off with a solid nerved puppy reinforced with obedience training and loving care will have you off to a great start, and you'll also get the experience of the breeder if anything does go wrong or you need help. That can be invaluable

Honestly, if you're really worried about the liability of a GSD (and I'm really not trying to be judgemental or condescending) but they might not be the breed for you. You don't want to spend the next 10-15 years of your life worried about a random bite which probably will never happen. GSD puppies DO bite for months as they're growing up, and they can bite hard - that doesn't make them mean or aggressive, it’s their style of play


----------



## HenrysGSDS (Jun 24, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would not buy from either place or purchase either puppy.
> 
> I would go to some dog events this summer, meet GSDs, go to rescue meet and greets, meet dogs, visit some breeders outside of that puppy mill corridor of PA, talk to them and meet their dogs. Attend some obedience classes in your area that stress the relationship with the dog and get a comfort level.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip, but I don't think these links are puppy mills


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

450 sounds quite cheap for a pedigree? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HenrysGSDS (Jun 24, 2013)

*Change of puppies*

Im now going to get a 11 month old Female. She is house broken, raised with children AND cats. For 500 dollars too!

11 month old Housebroke Showline Import Parents Female. A German Shepherd pup for sale located in LAURELVILLE, OH 43135.

Don't steal it from me haha!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I would keep looking. The first two puppies are from mills/brokers. The 11 month old....I think I've heard some things about the seller so I personally would not get involved. You need to find the right dog for you and not just be looking for a good deal.


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

If you get the 11 month old she will be nearly adult GSD size, and if you are not comfortable around this breed she will pick up on your nerves and be nervy too. A nervous dog is a dangerous dog of any breed .Get a breed you are relaxed with .


----------



## iamcarleen (May 29, 2013)

Not that I know a whole lot, but if the pup has been raised with kids and is friendly, why is there a pole like dog catchers use draped over the fence right behind the dog? That would send off every warning bell in my head if I were thinking about purchasing this puppy because it says to me that the dog, at 11 months, isn't yet well behaved on or off leash and the owner has to resort to more forceful measures.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I think you might be looking at it from a price stand point and a great deal can come back to haunt you for Lets say the next 10 to 12 years. Why would they get rid of a trained dog that they have raised with their kids? There is a reason they can't keep the dog. I would try to find out why. If price is a concern, get in touch with a rescue. Good rescues are very particular with choosing the right families and dogs. Look for a GSD rescue in your area.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravena (May 19, 2013)

I've got to agree with the others. I didn't get a papered pup, but a. I'm not planning to breed and b. I was able to meet the sire/dam, see where the pups had been raised, meet the other pups and talk to the breeder extensively about how the puppy had been socialized/fed/what she had been exposed to in terms of experiences etc. I also had refs from others for the breeder since we are an LE household and he bred dogs for LE/BP etc. 

The way the advert is written for the 11month raises alarm bells for me too. "Needs no training to do it" "very protective but great with anyone she gets to know". Maybe I'm overly suspicious but that says to me "reel in an inexperienced owner thinking they won't need to train the dog further and hasn't been socialised much"

Also agree with other posters: if you are concerned about getting bitten by a specific breed, why do you want a GSD? 
It is NEVER the breed of the dog that determines whether they will bite. It is upbringing and training. I would highly recommend going with a different breed if you are predisposed to expecting aggression from this one. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

As someone who rescues German Shepherds periodically, I would not touch the dogs that you have considered. Please keep looking. Find a breeder that you are comfortable with, meet their dogs, discuss what you are looking for and get the dog that matches your life. Don't just get a dog because it is under a certain price.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'd be more worried about that 11mth old randomly attacking you ..

I don't mean to be harsh, but you are looking at these dogs why? because they are cheap? 

You need to do MORE homework and go to a REPUTABLE breeder vs buying a dog/puppy from broker sites.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

HenrysGSDS said:


> I'm getting a GSD Pup this summer, but I'm deciding between these two.
> 
> Valerie, German Shepherd puppy for sale from New Providence, PA
> 
> ...


Hi, 
GSD might be too bad to everyone...
Not unless you train him. German Shepherds have a reputation for being police dogs. You will have to walk him everyday, for at least one hour. You will have to train the dog, or enroll him to obedience classes. If you do so, this dog will be extremely loyal to you. Hope I helped...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, this may sound harsh, but at this time, i do not believe a gsd is the right breed for you. i could be wrong, but from your posts, seems you have not done the research needed to come close to understanding the needs of a gsd. also sounds as if you are afraid of them. you need to slow down, do a good amount of research and find some gsd clubs and be around some gsd. right now it just soundds like you are going add another to a shelter or rescue group. or in the worse case, take a great pup, ruin him/her through lack of knowledge, and have to have the dog "killed" alone in some strange shelter.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

"She doesn't need to be trained because she does it naturally" with regard to being a "guard dog" means to me: she is not socialized and wants to charge everyone and everything. Do someone so afraid of the breed I'd think you'd want to actually MEET the dog first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Quite frankly, both websites you have linked are nothing but broker sites for BYBs and puppy mills. There's more involved in finding a good puppy from a good breeder than just the price of the puppy. Also, price alone is not the sole indicator of a good breeder. I know of several _horrible_ Doberman breeders who charge more for a puppy from untitled parents, with no little to no health testing, than a good breeder for a puppy from titled and tested up the wazoo parents.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

HenrysGSDS said:


> I'm getting a GSD Pup this summer, but I'm deciding between these two.
> 
> Valerie, German Shepherd puppy for sale from New Providence, PA
> 
> ...


This is not the right breed for you, at least not right now. Dogs will pick up on your fear. If you have your heart set on a GSD, and I can totally understand that  then Please, Please, Please take some more time to research, and wait until you can save up enough to buy a responsibly bred dog.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Whichever puppy/dog you do get, make sure that he/she has been socialized with people especially. Otherwise, you have a great chance of having a fear aggressive to humans due to lack of socialization to people. Believe me, I would never get a dog that has had no human handling or positive contact. Good luck in finding your suitable new family member


----------



## Pomsky (Dec 5, 2015)

*Lovin The Pomeranian Husky Lately*

My favorite breed hasnt' been recognized as an official breed yet. It's the Pomeranian Husky or the "Pomsky" for short. Here's a directory of all the breeders if anybody wants one. I'm still waiting for mine.

Pomsky Puppies


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Pomsky said:


> My favorite breed hasnt' been recognized as an official breed yet. It's the Pomeranian Husky or the "Pomsky" for short. Here's a directory of all the breeders if anybody wants one. I'm still waiting for mine.
> 
> Pomsky Puppies


They are cute. But they are not a breed. They are a mutt. Along the lines of doodles.


----------

